# SQ-D QO breaker in QOB panel?



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Is it my imagination, or do QOB panels have provision to install a QO breaker in them? I'm thinking there is still the narrowed section of bus to snap in a QO. This would make it possible to install a tandem (QOT2020CP) Thanks.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

Some SQ. D panels provide this provision, but not all.


If the inspector pays attention he wouldn't allow a tandem breaker, because the panel is most likely not listed to use tandems


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

If the Panel is a NQOD yes, it will accept QO's.. if it is a NQOB.. no.. bolt in only


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Techy said:


> Some SQ. D panels provide this provision, but not all.
> 
> 
> If the inspector pays attention he wouldn't allow a tandem breaker, because the panel is most likely not listed to use tandems



and like this guy says.. even if the panel accepts it, doesnt mean it's inspectable


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for the input. Gonna give to a shot and see. Next option is to add a tail panel for 2 20a circuits. Silly to do if I can avoid it. Thanks again.


----------

